# Kiko breeders - need opinions!



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sooo, after years of dicking around with grade goats and an unsuccessful venture into registered Nubians, I've decided to invest in a herd of Kikos. Even though I started with dairy goats, I like low maintenance and really only need a small amount of milk for my own use. I'm also looking at starting a brush clearing business which Kikos would be perfect for. I've found a local breeder with stock that I like and she's making me a package deal - one of her founding bucks, a senior doe she's willing to sell because she only has one functional teat (injury, not genetic), a purebred doeling, a Genemaster doeling, and a 50% Nubian doeling, all for $2000. Pictures are below, and a link to the website. I have the option to change my mind on any of the goats when I see them in person. What do you think?

http://www.dadidfarms.net/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look healthy. I have no idea on the going rate for Kiko so I don't know if that is a good price or not.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Although I am far from being an expert on conformation and none of the animals are set up for maximum advantage, I like what I can see of all of them. As far as milk for your personal use, you just might be surprised at how well a good Kiko doe can produce in the way of milk. Granted, it will most likely not be up to dairy goat standards, but it's nothing to sneeze at either. Although I don't milk my goats, I've got a couple of percentage Kiko does out here that put most of my dairy does to shame on a regular basis. Prices seem to be within the norm of most breeders I've talked to in my area, as well.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, my dairy goats put out more than I can use so I'm not worried about having enough. My first milker (still have her) is 1/2 Boer; her udder's not much to look at but the milk is good.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think it's a good price...comes out to $400 per animal. And that's a nice looking buck too. A buck like that up here would be around $800+. I like the brown doeling and the white doeling, too. The older doe isn't bad either.

But have a look at them, get some production records on them, have a look at her other animals....

I had a look at their other goats....I'm in love with some of those 2014 doelings!!! They have some good looking goats.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

My Kiko gives 2.5 pints every night. We use it for our 2 bottle babies. I am sure she would give more if I milked her 2x a day.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They had the buck listed at $750; I just love him! The older doe is maybe not my favorite in her herd, but she's the only senior doe they're willing to sell and cheap because of her teat. One kid out of her will more than justify her price. The three kids I'm getting are my favorites of the 2014s.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am no help to you, but my BIL is really interested in crossing Kikos with his dairy mixes. He wants all-purpose goats that will be very hearty, parasite resistant and serviceable for meat and milk. His setup will not allow him to keep a buck, but I am trying to find a Kiko breeder that does stud service. I think your animals look wonderfully healthy and I am wondering where you bought the Kiko lines from. Best of luck!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's basically my plan! Originally I was just going to bring some Kiko in over my grade does, but I decided it's worth investing in a registered herd so I can make some money on the kids. I'm going to outcross both to dairy and Boer.

Where are you located? I may be willing to stud my buck out.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am in south central Idaho, but I know my BIL has driven his goats to Oregon for breeding a few times. He told me he was very interested in doing some Kiko cross-breedings and I will definitely pass your info along. I think he is drawn to both the dual-purpose qualities of Kikos, as well as increased parasite resistance and overall hardiness. 

Your bugs look very healthy!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, let me know if he wants to come this way! 

Seems like everyone breeds Kikos for meat, even though they come from dairy stock, but I want to try breeding the other way and see what happens. They're never going to produce like ADGA goats but should require a lot less work to stay healthy, and it will be much easier to improve their udders than Boers.


----------



## kataridin (Jan 6, 2014)

A little late in responding but just to let you know, I understand your statement of "dicking around" with another breed. I did the same and last year I bought 11 Kiko does and I LOVE them. So does my nephew who helps with the goats. They are fantastic moms, healthier and their feet don't get as sore. I really wish I would've listened to someone's advice early on and bought Kikos right from the start! Would've saved me $3000. I think I paid $300 per head when I bought the 50% Kikos and they were exposed when bought. It also probably depends on the part of country in which you live.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, after dumping another pile of money into a sickly Nubian yesterday, I'm thinking this is a really good move!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They're here!! I picked up my new herd today! I ended up getting a different doeling instead of that brown one - I fell in love with this one's dam, and her and her brother were the highest weaning weights of the whole kid crop (for doelings and bucklings, respectively.) Pictured below. I'm super happy with the others; that slender yearling buck in the photo is now a big stinky hunk - he weighed in at 195 this morning! And super mellow, he let my other buck wear himself out trying to fight but barely batted an eye back at him. Good thing because he'd kick the Nubian's butt if he was so inclined lol.

I also got to stop and see another doeling I put a deposit on who's just a few weeks old - she's a Saanen Boer cross. 13 lb at birth!! She's an AI baby so I didn't see the sire but her dam is just gorgeous, her udder is everything I could want. I don't expect to get as nice from the doeling but hopefully her dam's genes are strong enough to keep the Boer from making her too saggy. I love milking my other Boer cross.

Time to stumble off to bed...14 hours from leaving the house this morning until I walked back in after getting everyone settled...:sleeping:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I found the thread!! Good pick...;-) They all look nice and healthy... I would look into fir meadows though. What i did was use it all up in the fall, then in the early spring get another batch and now I'm using the second batch. It's working well for my kid crop too;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The whole point of the Kikos is to put as little money and effort into them as possible. Hitting them once a year after kidding is easy and will cover all my bases.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Understood. It's only like $30 though, and for preventative measures, and even after kidding I used it on my Nubian and mixed doe, no problems, so I think it's worth it, and their system won't get immune to it..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It only works as a preventative if you give it regularly; it does not kill parasites, only makes the gut a hostile environment for them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's all I've used for almost a year, and I don't give it all the time. All I can say it works for me, but it might not work for all;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice group! Would love to see updated pics after you get some zzzz,s :ZZZ:


----------



## Rubystargoats (Jul 6, 2012)

If she updates pics from any time soon, her babies will be green :greengrin: Apparently the breeder forgot to finish tattooing, so Wild Hearts Ranch and I had a green-ink party today.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't wait for updated pics;-) Green tattooing party huh?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm no kiko breeder, but those are some good looking goats! I hope they are nice and "low-maintenance" for you


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Rubystargoats said:


> If she updates pics from any time soon, her babies will be green :greengrin: Apparently the breeder forgot to finish tattooing, so Wild Hearts Ranch and I had a green-ink party today.


I took pics BEFORE you showed up today, so there


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Pictures, sans green ink


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You've got a great looking crew there!!;-) Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice...LOVE the horns


----------

